# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Αλλαγή παλιού κλιματιστικού με νέο και σωληνώσεις

## papath

Υπάρχει ένα παλιό κλιματιστικό με R22 και θα αντικατασταθεί με ένα καινουριο με R410. Οι σωλήνες του παλιού κλιματιστικού είναι ίδιες σε διάμετρο (1/4 και 3/8 ) με αυτές του καινούριου και έχουν εντοιχιστεί σε αρκετά μεγάλο μήκος. Επίσης με το καλώδιο και σωλήνα αποχέτευσης κανένα πρόβλημα.

Το ερώτημα είναι: μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν οι παλιές σωλήνες λόγω οτι θα έχουν λάδι απο το παλιό κλιματιστικό ή όχι? Μπορούν να καθαριστούν με κάποιο τρόπο (κάποιο χημικό/καθαριστικό ίσως)?


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Telis123

Με τιποτα, αλλα λαδια το  R22 αλλα το  R410 και αν τα μπερδεψεις εστω και λιγο υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα, απλα μην το κανεις.
Νομιζω οτι οσο και να καθαρισεις τους σωληνες ποτε δεν μπορουν να ειναι 100% οκ, οπως οι καινουργιοι και θα κανεις ζημια η οποια
 μπορει να φανει μετα απο 2-3-5 χρονια .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συμφωνώ με #2 . 

Καθαρισμός σε σωλήνες γίνεται , αλλά όπως θα διαβάσεις στο παρακάτω (σελίδα 4 & 5 ) από ότι αναφέρει δεν αποδεικνύεται τεκμηριωμένα ότι και μετά τον καθαρισμό σωλήνων υπάρχει και απόλυτος εφησυχασμός .
http://www.cold.org.gr/library/downl...etrofit,gr.pdf

Γιαυτό το ποιο φρόνιμο είναι να αντικατασταθούν οι σωληνώσεις συμπεριλαμβανομένου και οι μονώσεις .

----------


## papath

Την ίδια αποψη έχω και εγώ, αλλά είπα μήπως υπάρχει κάποια λύση που να μην γνωρίζω.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## aris285

Ενταξει μην τα τραγικοποιουμε τα πραγματα. Ενας καθαρισμος με φυσιγμα η ενα πλυσιμο με καποιο διαλυτη και φυσιγμα και ειναι κομπλε.
μικροποσοτητες δεν δημιουργουν προβληματα μην τρελενομαστε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι αλλά τίθεται και το άλλο . Ο φίλος μας που ρωτάει . το ρωτάει προφανώς επειδή έχει "μπελά" περισσότερο και δεν είναι το θέμα κόστους .

Έστω και αν είναι έτσι πως το καθαρίζεις επιτόπου? , εννοείται πάλι τον ίδιο "μπελά" δεν τον αποφεύγεις.

----------


## papath

> Ναι αλλά τίθεται και το άλλο . Ο φίλος μας που ρωτάει . το ρωτάει προφανώς επειδή έχει "μπελά" περισσότερο και δεν είναι το θέμα κόστους .
> 
> Έστω και αν είναι έτσι πως το καθαρίζεις επιτόπου? , εννοείται πάλι τον ίδιο "μπελά" δεν τον αποφεύγεις.



Οι σωλήνες είναι "χτισμένες" μέσα σε πέτρινο τοίχο περίπου 5 μέτρα (είναι παράλληλα με τον τοίχο και στο τέλος βγαίνουν εξω) με σκοπό να μην φαίνονται αλλά και της δυσκολίας να τρυπηθεί ο πετρινος τοίχος πάχους περίπου 50-60 εκ. 

Οπότε έαν υπάρχει λύση όσο μπελά και να έχει, θα προτιμηθεί.

----------


## aris285

αφου βγαλεις το παλιο κλιματιστικο και εχεις τις σωληνες στον αερα και απο τις 2 πλευρες ρηξε μεσα στις σωληνες μπολικο ασετον αν γινεται να βγαλει απο την αλλη πλευρα μετα χωσε αερα μεσα στην σωληνα να τα πεταξει εξω οτι εχει μηνει και αστο 1-2 μερες για σηγουρια να εξατμηστει το ασετον αν εχει μηνει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ρηξε μεσα στις σωληνες μπολικο ασετον αν γινεται να βγαλει απο την αλλη πλευρα μετα χωσε αερα μεσα στην σωληνα να τα πεταξει εξω


Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να ταπώσει την πλευρά που δείχνει πιο κάτω από την άλλην και να φουλάρει από την άλλην πλευρά? για να καθαρίσουν και τα επάνω μέρη του σωλήνα ... και αργότερα αφού σταθεί αρκετά , ανοίγει την κάτω τάπα που έχει βάλει και ξαναμαζεύει στα ίδια μπουκάλια ασετόνης που άδειασε και πάλι πίσω. 

Μέχρι να στεγνώσει μπορεί από τον αέρα να μεταφέρει σκόνες εντός του σωλήνα ή τίποτα ζωύφια . πρέπει να βάλει κάτι να τα προστατεύσει ... να βρει κοφλέρ με αέρα .. κουβάλα εδώ κουβάλα εκεί και αν.

Λογικά τα "φυτευτά " 5 μέτρα εννοείται στην πέτρα του τοίχου συμπεριλαμβανομένου και τις μονώσεις θα είναι αδύνατο σημείο , πιστεύω αν βγάλει έξω ένα μικρό κομμάτι από τον παλιό χαλκοσωλήνα και τραβήξει γερά , θα ξεπατωθεί μόνο του όλο το μήκος και δεν θα χρειαστεί ούτε καλέμι .

Για τους 50 - 60 πόντους εντός της τρύπας για να περάσει τον τοίχο , εκεί σοβά θα έχει μόνο στις άκρες για το φινίρισμα , εσωτερικά θα είναι κούφιο και αδύνατο . οπότε και αυτό το κομμάτι θα βγει εύκολα.

Βάζεις όμορφα ωραία τους καινούριους σωλήνες (με καθαρή συνείδηση ) , και αργότερα όταν σε ξαναπιάσουν τα μεράκια σοβαντζίζεις και εξωτερικά με τον φραπέ που λέει ο λόγος λάσκα. Δεν είναι και τόσο κούραση όπως πολλές φορές νομίζουμε λόγω του παράγοντα "φόβου" .

----------


## DIATHERM

πρεσαρε τους σωληνες με αζωτο με μεγαλη πιεση... δεν θα μεινει μεσα τιποτα το εχω κανει... ασε για λιγο να κατασταλαξουν τα λαδια που θα τρεξουν  και επανελαβετο

----------


## papath

> αφου βγαλεις το παλιο κλιματιστικο και εχεις τις σωληνες στον αερα και απο τις 2 πλευρες ρηξε μεσα στις σωληνες μπολικο ασετον αν γινεται να βγαλει απο την αλλη πλευρα μετα χωσε αερα μεσα στην σωληνα να τα πεταξει εξω οτι εχει μηνει και αστο 1-2 μερες για σηγουρια να εξατμηστει το ασετον αν εχει μηνει.


κατι τετοιο σκεφτηκα και γω, αλλά δε γνωρίζω αν το ασετόν θα διαλύσει τα λαδια.





> πρεσαρε τους σωληνες με αζωτο με μεγαλη πιεση... δεν θα μεινει μεσα τιποτα το εχω κανει... ασε για λιγο να κατασταλαξουν τα λαδια που θα τρεξουν και επανελαβετο


πόση ώρα χρειάζεται πρεσάρισμα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE=papath;544632]κατι τετοιο σκεφτηκα και γω, αλλά δε γνωρίζω αν το ασετόν θα διαλύσει τα λαδια.

Ούτε εγώ το γνώριζα ... έχω δει και κάποιον να βάζει βενζίνη ! . Αν και το καλύτερο είναι το άζωτο γιατί αυτό αν θυμάμαι καλά εκτός την διάλυση και καθαρισμό έχει την ιδιότητα να προσκολλούνται πάνω στο άζωτο τα όποια υπολείμματα και τα παρασέρνει μαζί του (από όσο έχω διαβάσει δεν θυμάμαι όμως που) .
papath  πες μου που είναι αυτή η εγκατάσταση και θα στα μαμήσω / ξηλώσω όλα σε 10 λεπτά . Και εσύ απλός θα βάλεις τις καινούριες σωλήνες.!  :Brick wall:

----------


## papath

Η εγκατασταση είναι σε έναν παραδοσιακό ξενώνα σε ένα ορεινο χωριό. Προϋπόθεση για την αλλαγή είναι στη νέα εγκατάσταση να μη φαίνονται η σωλήνες και να είναι όπως και τώρα. 
Η λύση με το άζωτο είναι τέλεια. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους

----------

